# Ivory  'n  Onyx



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 28, 2007)

Well something new again for me,

An alternate ivory pen, double solid end's with black onyx cabochons and a recessed clip.  The hardware is a black titanium Baron with a 14K PenWorks nib.  I made a sample one a few weeks ago but refined my shape and made this one last week. 







This is easly the hardest pen I have worked on or ever made....  






Critiques welcomed please


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 28, 2007)

that's absolutely beautiful Jim. one can tell how much time and effort was put into this pen. well thought out, well executed and i bet it writes like a dream. i really like what you're doing with the baron kits. i was just looking at some "professional" fountain pens on another site(just for fun) and if i were in the market for one, i would DEFINITELY want this one over any of the multiple hundred dollar ones i saw on those sites. just and idea of what you could potentially sell this one for. but, i'd have to keep this one if i made it! []

GREAT job.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 28, 2007)

On a scale of 1 to 10, it's a 12!  Nice shape, great workmanship, love the whole concept. Now please excuse me while I go turn green with envy.[]


----------



## LEAP (Jun 28, 2007)

WOW, That is SWEET! Now I'm twice as sorry I did not have a chance to drop by. I would love to see your work in person. Its great to see people working outside the kit.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Jim, 
Beautiful pen and excellent workmanship as usual. I like the clip and the modified CB.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 28, 2007)

You are at the top of the game; this is excellent. Wonderfully executed concept.
Gary


----------



## Ligget (Jun 28, 2007)

That is a real classy pen, fantastic Jim![:0][] You da man!!


----------



## LanceD (Jun 28, 2007)

Wonderful job Jim. I like the way the cap came out with the hidden clip. What size cabs are you using ? I use the 8mm but the ones you are using looks to be a little larger, maybe a 10mm ?


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />Wonderful job Jim. I like the way the cap came out with the hidden clip. What size cabs are you using ? I use the 8mm but the ones you are using looks to be a little larger, maybe a 10mm ?



Thanks Lance,


You started me on FireMountain Gems...[8D]

10 mm on the pen, 12 mm on the cap....


----------



## chigdon (Jun 28, 2007)

That REALLY looks good!


----------



## gerryr (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful pen Jim and excellent execution on the clip.


----------



## emtmike (Jun 28, 2007)

That is sweet. Would it be rude to ask what you would charge for a pen like this? If so ........forgive me....[:I]


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 28, 2007)

Positively stunning,Jim!
Very nice execution on several fronts.
I look forward to seeing your next one.[]


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 28, 2007)

Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## johncrane (Jun 28, 2007)

Fantastic work Jim!! as always with this pen did you go with the flow on this one or was it a planed out shape.also Jim when you buy the cabochons do they come  finished or are they supplied unfinished,also l love your recessed clip looks great all the extra work has really payed off its a real Beauty Jim! []


----------



## rhahnfl (Jun 28, 2007)

That is a great looking pen from the shape to the hardware to the workmanship... [8D]


----------



## Tanner (Jun 28, 2007)

Darn fine looking pen!!!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> <br />that's absolutely beautiful Jim. one can tell how much time and effort was put into this pen. well thought out, well executed and i bet it writes like a dream. i really like what you're doing with the baron kits. i was just looking at some "professional" fountain pens on another site(just for fun) and if i were in the market for one, i would DEFINITELY want this one over any of the multiple hundred dollar ones i saw on those sites. just and idea of what you could potentially sell this one for. but, i'd have to keep this one if i made it! []
> 
> GREAT job.
> ...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emtmike_
> <br />That is sweet. Would it be rude to ask what you would charge for a pen like this? If so ........forgive me....[:I]



I am flattered you would ask, but the value in this one for me is not in money...Did I just say that?[:0]

I want to thank all of you for your kind responses...I was hoping it wasn't just me who thought it was special...it really got my pulse going, especially while I set the clip...talk about nerves![]


Answering a question:   The cabochons are indeed finished.


----------



## Thumbs (Jun 29, 2007)

Jim, This is another magnificient piece.  I just went back and reviewed your "Black Turquoise", and I cannot say which I would choose were they for sale at any price I could manage! LOL! []  They certainly seem like they should be worth the highest premium imaginable!  Congratulations!


----------



## Darley (Jun 29, 2007)

AWESOME Jim, you done very well like the shape and the cabochon insert, very nice


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 29, 2007)

This is easly the hardest pen I have worked on or ever made.... 

Jim,
   gratifying when it comes out right, huh? Very nice and well worth the effort I am sure. A few photos and description of how it was done is in line.


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 29, 2007)

WOW.  This pen really caught my eye. Great Job!


----------



## snowman56 (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful pen and great shape.


----------



## Radman (Jun 29, 2007)

A homerun would be an understatement.  Classic elegance!!
[8D]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oobak_
> <br />
> This is easly the hardest pen I have worked on or ever made....
> 
> ...




Thanks Glenn,

I may collect pictures and post them the next time I make one..[]


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 30, 2007)

I love it! It's very elegant.


----------



## DKF (Jul 2, 2007)

What a beautiful pen!


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 2, 2007)

Classy looking pen!


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 2, 2007)

I will not rate that one on a scale of 1-10. I'll just say it's a tad beyond 

<h1>_HOLY FRIGGIN COW!!!</h1>_


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 3, 2007)

High class, elegant and definately a 'show-off' pen. Do charge enough for your work.


----------



## rtgleck (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm not sure what I can say that hasn't already been said,  That is a wonderful pen that you should be highly proud of.   The Execution, planning and finish is just wonderful, you did a great job.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rtgleck_
> <br />I'm not sure what I can say that hasn't already been said,  That is a wonderful pen that you should be highly proud of.   The Execution, planning and finish is just wonderful, you did a great job.



Thanks Randy ..I am quite proud of this one,


AGAIN a very heart felt thanks to those of you who have posted and emailed..[]


----------

